# Shelf Life of Cream Cheese Frosting



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanted to introduce cupcakes with a cream cheese frosting at my bake shop but I don't want to keep them in the refrigerator because it drys out the cake. Does anybody know how long cream cheese icing made with powder sugar and butter can sit out at room temperature and be okay?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Technically it would be about 4 hours then, pitch them. 
You may want to ice them to order?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

You could do carrot cake snowballs. Bake your cupcakes and cool them. Remove the paper liners and turn upside down leaving what was the top of the cupcake as the foot. Frost the entire cupcake leaving the very bottom as is. Roll in coconut and then place in paper liners. This will protect the cake from drying out and the snowballs sell like crazy!


----------

